# France bans smoking in cafes



## Sentinel of Northern Star (Nov 2, 2007)

*France faces end of coffee and cigarettes*


Story Highlights
Smoking ban in France extended to bars, clubs, restaurants, cafes from Jan 1
Smoking ban first introduced in February 2007 for public buildings, workplaces
About 13.5 million people in France smoke out of a population of 60 million
Similar bans now exist in Ireland, Italy, Spain, Belgium and Britain
*PARIS, France (CNN)* -- As a look, it is about as quintessentially French as it gets. All the same, from the New Year enjoying a cigarette while you sip on your cafe au lait will become a thing of the past.
France is extending its ban on smoking to include bars, discotheques, restaurants, hotels, casinos, as well as its fabled cafes.
In a country renowned for its fondness for romance, smoking has never quite shaken off its romantic associations with smoky Left Bank cafes and waifish Parisienne beauties clutching on a Gauloises.
In spite of the health dangers, about 13.5 million people smoke out of a population of 60 million with around 26 percent of 15 year olds estimated to smoke, according to 2002 figures from the World Health Organization.
A smoking ban was first introduced in France in February this year to cover workplaces, schools, airports and hospitals.
The new restrictions will only apply to the inside of premises, meaning smokers are still free to light up on the terraces.
Even so, enforcing the ban may prove tricky in a country well known for its cafe culture.
To soften the blow, the authorities have agreed to an amnesty over the New Year holiday and will not fully enforce the new arrangements until Wednesday.
After that time, any smoker caught will face a fine of &euro450 ($662), while hotel and bar owners who fail to prevent smokers from lighting up on their premises will be fined &euro750 ($1,100).
France has lagged behind many of its European neighbors in bringing in legislation to curb smoking in public places.
Ireland became the first European country to introduce a comprehensive smoking ban in 2004. Since then Italy, Spain, Belgium and Britain have followed suit with similar bans.


----------



## Sentinel of Northern Star (Nov 2, 2007)

in 20 years time, tobacco will prob be classified as a restricted drug like heroin


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sentinel of Northern Star said:


> in 20 years time, tobacco will prob be classified as a restricted drug like heroin


Agreed, but perhaps sooner. It will be internationally banned to smoke in public within 10 years.


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

wonder how much this is hurting the world cigar industry. Not only locations being restricted, but the negative stigma they are trying to attach to all smokers.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

althekillr said:


> wonder how much this is hurting the world cigar industry.


The tobacco industry in general will further market and develop "tobacco friendly" countries and regions as they have been doing. This is especially appearent in countries where tobacco advertising is still legal. Middle East, SE Asia, Africa... all still pretty lax tobacco laws.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Agreed, but perhaps sooner. It will be internationally banned to smoke in public within 10 years.


Perhaps, which is why I am trying to build up a fine collection now. Plus the taxes have nowhere to go but up. So by buying now, I'm saving money...at least that's what I tell myself everytime I check out CBID...:r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

We are all screwed now that the Europeans have stopped smoking. 

All right kids we're packing up the van and moving to a third world country that allows tobacco and hooka pipes.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

uh oh shaggy....how are we going to survive the BO smell that the tobacco smoke was covering!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

tchariya said:


> uh oh shaggy....how are we going to survive the BO smell that the tobacco smoke was covering!!!


:r


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Sentinel of Northern Star said:


> in 20 years time, tobacco will prob be classified as a restricted drug like heroin


Maybe I'm wrong, but I kind of doubt it will go that far, because there's a lot of jobs/money at stake. A total ban on smoking in public is possible, but I doubt tobacco will be made totally illegal.


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

Sentinel of Northern Star said:


> Similar bans now exist in Ireland





BBC said:


> which has the effect of banning smoking in pubs and restaurants.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO
You have to be kidding me, I am planning on attending university in Ireland, and they ban smoking in pubs?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

This is BS all the freaking way I am sick of the freaking government telling us what we cant and can do.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

hova45 said:


> This is BS all the freaking way I am sick of the freaking government telling us what we cant and can do.


:tpd::tpd::tpd::sb


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Perhaps, which is why I am trying to build up a fine collection now. Plus the taxes have nowhere to go but up. So by buying now, I'm saving money...at least that's what I tell myself everytime I check out CBID...:r


That's heads up thinking. It may seem like alot now, but how much will that little cooler be worth in 10 years?

When the world wide smoking ban kicks in we need to have cool underground smoking clubs set up. That sounds like a contest, name the smoking Speakeasy.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

althekillr said:


> wonder how much this is hurting the world cigar industry. Not only locations being restricted, but the negative stigma they are trying to attach to all smokers.


I read somewhere that cigar sales in Ireland went up after the ban..............................................


----------

